# Lincoln beach fishing for the joy of it!



## pezvela (Nov 3, 2007)

*Pictures and full report are at:* http://utahfishingguide.com
Utah Lake Memorial day afternoon

Any type of fish is a worth adversary to me, although some anglers consider carp and other species trash fish, I don't. I simply enjoy fishing and will take whatever specie is available. Memorial day, wireman (Ryan Thurner) and I fished Utah Lake for a few hours looking for largemouth bass.

When we arrived the parking lot at Lincoln beach was filled with trucks and trailers just as we had expected. How many of the boats were anglers and how many water skiers was unknown, but it is a big lake and we were sure there would be room for every one. In spite of what may have been a crowded lake, I was pleased to see all of the people taking advantage of the lake, which is a great warm water resource.

As I almost always do, I started fishing the structure along the jetty, but the shoreline was lined with fisherman, so we departed for other favorite locations.

It soon became apparent that the main activity was fishing and not necessarily powerboating. There were boats everywhere along the favorite areas I like to target. Carefully motoring through them, we started casting bass lures along the structure for largemouth bass.

We caught fish, but not largemouth bass. Big carp on spinner baits. Channel cats on slash baits. White bass on senkos and everything else we threw. Lots of fish, but certainly not what was expected on large bass lures.

.

Finally we decided to forgo the largemouth fishing and switched to ultra-light rods and small lures. For the next 4 hours we caught white bass and lots of them. Small lures worked, small jigs, Small swimbaits, mepps spinners. As long as it was small, under 2 inches, it produced the prolific white bass.

I watched the other boats around us and they were all catching white bass and it appeared that a few of them were anchored and fishing for channel cats.

Although it was great sport on ultralight tackle, all good things must come to an end. On the way in we saw Dan Ericksens boat and stopped by to see how he was fairing. With a big grin he pulled a white bass laden stringer from the water. 30 or 40 fish stringer taken in a couple of hours. A very nice catch.

If you've got a hankering to take the kids and catch a lot of fish, you might want to take them to Lincoln beach. The fishing is excellent from a boat or from the shore. Good luck and boat safely.

Post Script: Lunch today was filet of white bass. They are mild, firm and absolutely delicious.


----------



## scientificangler (Aug 13, 2008)

Thanks for the report! I am going to be taking 4 kids (ages 3-7) out tomorrow morning. Headed to Lincoln Beach and hoping that they can get into some fish!


----------

